# The big & fancy ADA PARTY 2007 thread



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi!,

Since it begins tomorrow 09-16-2007 I just thought we could use this thread to post all pictures and information coming from this years ADA Party. Anyone here attending the event?. 

Needless to say I am anxious to see the winners  They have to be AWESOME!. I ordered my copy of the booklet but still haven´t received it. 

Saludos.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't think the booklet is available for release until 17th Sept 2007.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

oh SWEET cant wait to see this!
who is there?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Some pics just posted here from the guys at CAU of yesterdays event , pics include the winning scape although the picture is not too good its just a projected image from the live event.

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=159&Itemid=2


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Those of us who attended the event got books when we left. I'll get pictures together in the next couple hours.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOOOh I can't wait!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Comon - comon....:boink:


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

In this chinese forum thread they seem to be following the event with some pics http://www.aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=65823&sid=02c388d30a04aaba65d2ea825e88a250


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry...I'm over here for work. I've got the pictures uploaded, though. Link.
No text added yet, though. I will answer questions on anything in particular, just link to the appropriate photo.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Just when im about to tear my hair out you give me enough for another day Mike lol.

Cheers


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...a little more. I was asked who some of the people were that I had my pictures with...



> Which guys? The first picture is with Judy Prajitno Putra from Indonesia (www.blowfish-aquascapes.com). He had the #13 tank. He was genuinely nice and his tank was 600cm. That's 6 meters. Considering most tanks are in the 60-180cm range, he did an incredible job.
> 
> The guy on the right owns a business in the Philippines and was invited to the party by ADA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

All right, this is a list of sites with info and pictures so far:

http://www.aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=65823&sid=02c388d30a04aaba65d2ea825e88a250

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=159&Itemid=2

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Itemid=2&lang=tw

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miska1995/sets/72157602060429600


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

scans of the books pleaaaaes


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is some pics of tanks : (Slide down to the end and page 2)
http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't do any scans until I get home. I'm still in Japan for another week.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are there any pics of Filipe Alves Oliveira entry/entries?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174

Scroll down to #10 or his thread on APC:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/28462-syrah-planura-60l-6.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Slick!

I saw that picture, but it was so unusual and fascinating that I completely overlooked the name on. I have a piece of driftwood that could do something similar to that. I guess that I just kept staring at the pic and my driftwood trying to decide if I wanted to do something like that or not and I just overlooked it.

I was looking for it because of the comment about whether it was an aquascape or a landscape.

Anyways... Thanks!

Left C


----------

